# Legs every/every other day.



## as3561 (Mar 1, 2010)

Hello all,

ok so i am one of those idiots who has negelected my legs way too much to the point that people point out the lack of symmetry.

I really want to take leg workouts seriously now and see if it also increases my overall strength.

As long as I separate muscles would it be plausible to train legs every day...ie hams one day then quads then calves etc or would you still recommend a break.

I would be doing I dont really do squats because they dont agree with me. My achilles tendon is really short. I put plates under my heels but still not too comfortable especially if my shin splints are flaring up.

Also I have read in some places that you need to shock leg muscle swith REAL HARD WORK, lots of sets , really heavy low rep as well as big sets of 5o reps and Drop sets etc etc. Any advice? I was going to aim to have that awkward waliking feeling everyday for the next month to make sure im destroying my legs.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

If you want big legs I'd focus on the Rippetoe routine.

5 sets of 5, but you're squatting 3 times a week. If you average to above average genetics for recovery you'll be fine, but it royally fcuked me up.

IMO, 5 sets of 5 is enough per session for squats - you just need to ensure you're adding a little bit of weight each week - even half a kilo.


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

Iv recently started squating each sesion and find there geting easier. Doms not so bad any more.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

i think if you train legs hard enough is the hardest and toughest workout .. takes so muich out of you .. 4-5 days for recovery i trained mine tonight i'll be recover fully by friday. tommorow night pain will start.. wednesday and thursday i be fooked lol


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Oddly, despite legs being by far the hardest session, I find they recover much quicker than upper body... but then my legs also grow best on high volume and highish reps whereas everything else prefers lower reps and heavier loads.

I don't like splitting quads and hams - primarily not because it can overtrain legs but because it can lead to an overtrained and permanently sore lower back, which is of course a secondary muscle in exercises for both quads and hams and a notoriously slow muscle to recover.

Try it if you like the idea of it though - you'll know pretty quickly if it works or not.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

i would say personaly not to train your legs more than once a week uddy. IMO if you're only just starting training them, and you're training them as hard as you can. You shouldn't be ABLE to do more than one leg workout a week. Once you get used to them you may be able to get away with twice a week. cos you gotta hit em HARD. i personally only trainmine once a week. Don't think i would stary from it either.

As for splitting the leg muscles, see above post. Dtlv74

Hope this helps.

Bri.


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

once every 10 years for me! i think im due soon.damn:cursing:


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

Im currently trying rippetoe starting strength which has squating every sesion, as does strong lifts.


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

only calfs you can get away with training more once a week,like other boys said if you train legs hard enough once week enough,i would dread training my legs twice week!!!


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

You could train quads, hams and calves on different days if you want, but the same rules of leaving 5-7 days between body parts still applies. Just remember that you can't make up for years of neglect by trying to cram in as much training as possible and rush growth. Just train them at the same rate you would any other body part and they'll grow - just be patient


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

AlasTTTair said:


> You could train quads, hams and calves on different days if you want, but the same *rules of leaving 5-7 days between body parts still applies*. Just remember that you can't make up for years of neglect by trying to cram in as much training as possible and rush growth. Just train them at the same rate you would any other body part and they'll grow - just be patient


I didnt know there were rules. :lol:

On a serious note some power lifters squat every workout. As said ripptoe and stronglift routines incorporate it.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Nemises said:


> I didnt know there were rules. :lol:
> 
> On a serious note some power lifters squat every workout. As said ripptoe and stronglift routines incorporate it.


LOL obviously it's not a hard and fast rule mate, it's just one I try to follow if I've smashed the muscle


----------



## Gza1 (Aug 6, 2007)

to be honest even thinking about training legs more than once make me feel sick lol, all i would say is make sure your squating (full range) and your legs will grow


----------



## as3561 (Mar 1, 2010)

ok...so i tried separating my leg muscles onto different days...was working fine until I hit calves alone.. cant walk properly now and its been 4 days. Think once/twice in any 7 day period will be enough!


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Errr....not being funny but where did this "once a week" myth spring up from?

Protein synthesis is only elevated for 48 hours after training, the rest of that week you are just waiting for your CNS to recover because you have "smashed it" during the session, like a plonker. If you train sensibly and treat fatigue as an enemy not as a goal you can train every body part 2-3 times a week an grow 2-3 times as fast as a result. Would you rather have permanantly elevated levels of protein synthesis in a muscle or just for 2 days out of every 7? Simple choice to me...


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

Wee G said:


> Errr....not being funny but where did this "once a week" myth spring up from?
> 
> Protein synthesis is only elevated for 48 hours after training, the rest of that week you are just waiting for your CNS to recover because you have "smashed it" during the session, like a plonker. If you train sensibly and treat fatigue as an enemy not as a goal you can train every body part 2-3 times a week an grow 2-3 times as fast as a result. Would you rather have permanantly elevated levels of protein synthesis in a muscle or just for 2 days out of every 7? Simple choice to me...


may i ask what type of training you recomend if you dont go to fatiuge? most poeple find it very hard to "half nacker" their muscles as it feels like your not working very hard. but ive read threads about this before, doing the same whole body workout 3-4 times a week, but just at a light intensity, and eating like a horse. interesting stuff


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Age is an important factor, I used to train 1/2 body split twice a week when younger and could do it easily, can't now, I'd be ill. You always get different opinions with this but some people do really well training less than once a week each bodypart. Read through Tiny Toms training, day in day off, one body part, I'm sure it takes two weeks to train whole body, no arguing with his results. My physio is in his 40's now, was a former MrBritain and only trains legs every ten days sometimes longer between. Says it's taking longer to be fully recovered as he's gotten older.


----------



## Gza1 (Aug 6, 2007)

how do you know when your fully recoverd though?


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

I squatted 3x a week on my cut last year, strength actually increased every week. Very doable IME.


----------



## Gza1 (Aug 6, 2007)

i think it is possible with a programe like ripptoes, were you arnt really training to failure as your able to recover, or even maybe a dc style were yo just do 1 set, and the do legs again later in the week


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Wee G said:


> Errr....not being funny but where did this "once a week" myth spring up from?
> 
> Protein synthesis is only elevated for 48 hours after training, the rest of that week you are just waiting for your CNS to recover because you have "smashed it" during the session, like a plonker. If you train sensibly and treat fatigue as an enemy not as a goal you can train every body part 2-3 times a week an grow 2-3 times as fast as a result. Would you rather have permanantly elevated levels of protein synthesis in a muscle or just for 2 days out of every 7? Simple choice to me...


I really agree with this - there's a lot to be said for keeping workouts short and sweet and not blasting the muscle to pieces. The main thing that keeps adaptation continuous is being continuously progressive each session at an intensity that works the muscle... you don't have to work it to absolute failure, and don't have to work it to the point of taking ages for the CNS to recover.

That way of training does work... but shorter more frequent training sessions can work just as well and possibly better if you get the balance between intensity and rest right.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Dtlv74 said:


> I really agree with this - there's a lot to be said for keeping workouts short and sweet and not blasting the muscle to pieces. The main thing that keeps adaptation continuous is being continuously progressive each session at an intensity that works the muscle... you don't have to work it to absolute failure, and don't have to work it to the point of taking ages for the CNS to recover.
> 
> That way of training does work... but shorter more frequent training sessions can work just as well and possibly better if you get the balance between intensity and rest right.


I third this notion!

I train (to failure sometimes but often not intentionally) heavy once a week and light once a week. I wouldn't say it's had a negative impact on my strength or size that's for sure


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2010)

Ive squatted (bar the last 2 weeks) 3-4 times a week for the last 12 weeks. Legs have exploded. Raw strength has shot up too. Infact i need to buy a load of new pants as non of them fit anymore, but maybe thats the pizzas?

Heres my log of it - http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/81276-russian-squat.html


----------



## Paul40 (Mar 25, 2009)

Getting back into my programme again after a short break, keep to a strict threee day routine, Arms-shoulders, chest-back, legs. Recovery is ok by the third day. (one or two days a week complete rest)


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

martin brown said:


> I third this notion!
> 
> I train (to failure sometimes but often not intentionally) heavy once a week and light once a week. I wouldn't say it's had a negative impact on my strength or size that's for sure


After years of trying almost every style of training out there, alternating heavy and light sessions is the style I keep coming back to and that I think works the best... the variety keeps training interesting too :thumb:


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

often though you find people stating - only train a bodypart once a week yet then go on to state do

leg day - squats

back day - deadlifts

yet lets be honest both are pretty much a hip exercise and therfore are training this area twice a week

same with anterior shoulder girdle - they bench/press movements on chest day and press again on shoulder day yet still spout about training a bodypart once a week?!?


----------



## Spangle1187 (Jul 27, 2006)

For me every other day would not leave me enough time to recover. Remember that a week is only a seven day period, your workout is not bound by a week!

If you say legs on Monday (not to failure) you could go again on Friday, and then again Tuesday and so on. I think three days rest is ample while bulking/eating well.


----------

